# Sore nipples and ovulation?



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone else experience this? I am ovulating, I think. How else to explain all this cervical mucous and ovulation twinges? (I'm definitely not pregnant). Anyway, my nipples are SO sore in the last 48 hours. I'm hoping it's because of the ovulation because they don't look particularly red or raw. BOY, is nursing uncomfortable though!


----------



## amyable (Dec 24, 2006)

This would happen to me - I'd be sore and my supply would also dip a bit. I think it's normal!


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes! And it lasted until I got my period. Really hoping that doesn't continue as dd is only 8 mos and I'm not planning to wean for a long while.


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh no....I think my supply must have dipped as well.....that would explain the CONSTANT nursing in the last few days.

Yuck. Not exactly a great time for a nurse-a-thon!

Geez, I sure hope this doesn't last till I get my period.







:


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

Totally normal. Any fluctuations in your hormones could make your nipples sore.


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone try Evening Primrose Oil to help soothe sore nipples during ovulation? Kellymom suggested it. I am desperate for something....this is so uncomfortable. It really seems ridiculous and unfair....how can I be ovulating? I'm still nursing around the clock!


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

Bumping because I have another question. Is it possible that my period can come back once and disappear again? Because I don't think I can handle getting this hormonal and sore every month for the couple weeks between ovulation and my period. That is like half of the rest of my nursing life spent with really sore nipples. I don't know what I would do if it comes to that....I have yelled at DS a couple times in the last few days because he bit my very sore nipple. My instinctual reaction is actually to hit him, but I was luckily able to restrain that one.

How do you guys who regularly get this sore around menstruation time deal with this? This is seriously my biggest challenge yet.


----------



## lunapier (Feb 15, 2007)

*bump*







:


----------

